# Paprika



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

As far as paprika one uses for frogs can it be just any sort of paprika. What i mean by this is I can get it at a plain food store and not have to at a natural food store to get it. Hope I made sense by my question.
walt


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I saw a Black Jungle video where the guy suggested using Paprika and the example he showed was just plain old McCormick brand. Paprika Supplements for Poisonous Dart Frogs | Expert Village Videos


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Good old store bought paparika works just fine. You'll want to consider how to grind it to a finer consistency as that will improve how well it mixes with supplements and sticks to the flies. I've used a mortar and pestle with great success in that regard.

Bill


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

can anyone tell me why you would season your frogs?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

It's for pigment supplementation (red). Here's a video from Black Jungle that explains it.

Paprika Supplements for Poisonous Dart Frogs: Feeding Poisonous Dart Frogs | eHow.com


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I heard that paprika doesn't work. Is this true?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...-do-you-dust-your-frogs-food-supplements.html


This is a sticky and I think the Paprika question lies within........


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Is the peprika good for the frogs?
I was told it was not good for the frogs
And to get some ROSE stuff but I forgot the name

Newt


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Newt1 said:


> Is the peprika good for the frogs?
> I was told it was not good for the frogs
> And to get some ROSE stuff but I forgot the name
> 
> Newt


Naturose?

naturose.com - NatuRose


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

fraser2009 said:


> can anyone tell me why you would season your frogs?


Hahaha!! Why would you season your frogs... Priceless! 

-Matt


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I mix it in with my saltwater frozen fish foods. It is supposed to boost their imumne system. Never thought about trying to gut laod or dust flies/crickets with it???


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

There's a few threads on it but here's a quote from one..



Ed said:


> Paprika works well for yellows and the hues dependent on yellows as it contains beta carotene which is yellowish (you can accomplish the same thing using spirulina or carrots, or yams..). The ability of the red carotenoids in paprika to color up reds is very limited as these carotenoids are polar carotenoids and polar carotenoids are very poorly absorbed in the digestive tract. This is why paprika's use for reds and oranges is much more limited.
> 
> Astaxanthin isn't a polar carotenoid which is one of the reasons why it shows a much better intensification of reds and hues dependent on reds.
> 
> ...


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Just regular Paprika was used when I was breeding my Tri Colors. God I miss those frogs. Big mistake to have sold them. LOL


----------

